# Greetings from Mexico



## Zelthan (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi my name is David I`m in mexico city, Im a beginer in mantids, and a biologist, I would like to know more about entusiastics in this interesting species, any info or species will be really apresiated, here there are few mantid entusiastics, and there is no info about mexican species at local university


----------



## revmdn (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. There is a lot of information on this site, all you have to do is look around.


----------



## Zelthan (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello David, and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here! I can't think of anyone else off hand in the forum who lives in Mexico. Have you caught and kept any local native species?  

Becky


----------



## Zelthan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, thanks, I havent to be honest I`ve seen 3 wild mantis in my life, and that was one of the reasons I study biology im faccinated with entomogy, but I cant find any article or list about mexican species, I would like to keep and breed mexican species as well as species from all the world, unfortunatelly few people is willing to send ooths and some times is a little expensive.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Zeth,

My parents live at Lake Chapala (Jalisco, Mexico). My mother has a blog of Mexican insects from a few years ago (see below). You can see some mantises there. I also have quite a few CDs of photos of Mexican bugs that my parents took with their cameras. I am thinking about starting a Bugs Of Mexico website. Perhaps you will be interested in contributing someday???

http://lesgobuggin.blogspot.com

Here's a photo she emailed me in November. She always includes a funny comment with each picture. With this one she wrote "She had cockroach breath for 2 days. No egg clusters yet. Maybe we have a false pregnancy."


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 31, 2009)

Morning all! Welcome Zeth! From OHIO! Hows the weather there?


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Zelthan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Peter,I would love to contribute on a site of Mexican bugs if you know what species live here and their distribution i`ll like to search for some, also I have lots of exotic bugs from Oaxaca jungle an Mexico city life.

Hi hibiscusmile well here its sunny and cold  

And thanks Rick

Do any of you know about ooths of a easy specie? im interested in geting some specie of mantis, I have S.limbata, andPh.sp


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome from canada!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome from California - i too am very interested in some of the cool Mexican mantids lurking under leaves out there. I know of Mexican Unicorn and also Stagmomantis Nahua - but don't know of other mexican species.

*It would be cool to learn about some of them.

~Arkanis


----------



## Zelthan (Feb 1, 2009)

Thnak Emile,thanks Arkanis , I know Mexican unicorn is from the north, do you know the distribution of Stagmomantis Nahua?


----------



## Dinora (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome David!

My Mom is from Diaz Ordaz, Tamps and my Dad is from Mexico City.

I hope you are able to share pictures of local mantis soon.

-Dinora


----------

